# Impossible de faire une partition BootCamp



## Raeven (25 Février 2018)

Salut,


J'ai une erreur lorsque je tente de faire une partition BootCamp...

Il me dit "Impossible de faire une partition le disque, veuillez utiliser l'utilitaire de disque pour résoudre le problème"

Voici l'état de mon disque dur : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dites-moi si quelque chose ne vas pas parce que là, je ne vois pas :/

Même si je fais Windows sous des VM, j'en ai quand même besoin en BootCamp
Merci.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

